# Gatherer DB wo einfügen



## Blackflash (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe jetzt die Gatherer DB von der Addonseite heruntergeladen und jetzt weis ich nicht richtig wo ich sie einfügen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (18. Dezember 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23286

Einfach in die AddOns entpacken, dann kann die DB importiert werden in Gatherer. Suchfunktion nicht übersehen ?


----------

